# 88 e16i swap ga16i?



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

I have searched all over this site and couldnt find what i was looking for. So could somone give me some advice. I have an 88 b12 with the e16i and I found a ga16i that looked like it was in the same mounts as mine. I am trying to swap these engines with out any fabrications, just bolt up. Is that possible? Thanks for any help guys!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

You will have to swap out your computer and fuel system. Its sort of a hassle to do. If I were you...get a GA16DE because you can put more mods on it more than you could a GA16i. Also...parts will be more expensive than a e16i. You will also have to swap out trannys. You are looking into an expensive project ahead.


----------



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

So the ga16de would be just as easy to swap as the ga16i? And I would have to get a new tranny no matter which one I do?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Yup. People around here put GA16DE's in b12s all the time.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

heck ya the ga16de engine is more reliable and extremely comon, lots of performance parts out there for them u can probebly go from your 70 hp to a easy 130 with a few mods on the ga16de, just imagien yer car moves pretty good now imagine with twice the hp oOoOooO ahHhHhHh the thought of that makes me wanna do it myself


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

actually i know of only 1 that did it (not to comfuse with some peeps that use the ecu and wiring for they're e-serie)... the hardess part would still be the wiring.


----------



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks guys. Ill be lookin for a ga16de. and drop it in soon.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Well be looking for a sorta hefty price tag.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

for a ga16de? millions of them around here in ct i can probebly pick up a engine and tranny for around... 5 or 6 hundred including all the goodies i want but.... every area is different


----------



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

Where would you be able to find this. as in a place i might be able to also look down here in Phoenix AZ?


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I can probly go to a junkyard and get one for about 800. Either way...it costs too much (for me anyways). If you are gonna get a GA16DE, you should go ahead and look for a SR20DE. You can make those engines do some freaky shit if you tried lol.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

for drop in performance, a SR20 ain't happening, though. Motor mounts aren't in the same place, so the SR20DE is a hell of a lot more work to fit in our B12s. Do the GA16DE thing and update us swap-whore-wannabes.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yea the best thing possible to do is a ca18det but thats also a lot of hassel and a lot more money , id stick with teh ga16de , im gonna end up doin it myself this summer probebly when i have my 91 se-r on the road


----------



## malkierie (Feb 25, 2005)

i've got an 88 pulsar w/ an e16i in it and was looking into dropping a ca18det into it. would i be better off trying the ga route?


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

theres ca18des around that infact came in pulsars im pretty sure, but turbocharging anything makes it more complicated. the ga16de is the perfect cheap and effective upgrade in my opinion for any b12, opens many options to performance parts and starts u off with over a hundred hp which is awsome already for such a light little car, if its in as ruff condition as my sentra no one would know what hit'm if i had a ga16de swapped in


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ha I learned something new today. So it takes lots of modding to throw in a SR20 into a b12.


----------



## dontknow (Jan 15, 2005)

yeah that was my first plan....then i realized all the crap in it and time...not to mention money. so now, according to what everyone is saying, if i can find a ga16de here some where that i can get with everything else i am looking for thats what i will do. thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

the member classifieds on this site would be a great place to start looking. I am sure I recently saw a B13 (GA16DE) engine wiring harness and ECU on there. Not to mention a lot of other GA16DE parts. :cheers:


----------



## malkierie (Feb 25, 2005)

Slacky said:


> theres ca18des around that infact came in pulsars im pretty sure, but turbocharging anything makes it more complicated. the ga16de is the perfect cheap and effective upgrade in my opinion for any b12, opens many options to performance parts and starts u off with over a hundred hp which is awsome already for such a light little car, if its in as ruff condition as my sentra no one would know what hit'm if i had a ga16de swapped in



But a 87-89 pulsar is a kn13 I thought, so would require less mods for a CA18DET. Couldn't I get a jdm pulsar ca18det harnessanyway?


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

is there a difference in wiring between turbocharged and non-turbocharged harnesses? I wouldn't think so.

So anyways, I'm still thinking of swapping my i intake for an E intake. I need to review what ECU components actually are on the E intake. Lets see:

FICD
MAF
Throttle body
4 injectors (as opposed to 1)

Wiring is a lot more complicated, but I'm still looking into it. Please pass down your 2 cents, thanks.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

yes a turbo and non turbo wire harness are different and the engines have a few different sensors but just a few also i think ive read that a ca18de is a strait swap , almost no mods needed but dont quote me on taht


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

dontknow said:


> So the ga16de would be just as easy to swap as the ga16i? And I would have to get a new tranny no matter which one I do?


 I beleive you could fit the b12 tranny on the GA16DE. A friend of mine has a B11 with a GA16DE and he fitted the B11 tranny with little modification to the bell housind holes of the tranny, and I believe he had to change the flywheel, but that was because the B11 has a different flywheel than some b12's, but if you got the 190mm one I think you could use it...


----------



## kristoc (Apr 28, 2004)

*would it work for a sentra?*

i asked about this kinda thing about a year or so ago, unfortunatly i got few answers. my 88 sentra wagon is now parked, wainting for an engine rebuild and/or swap. i'm not driving it now, i picked up a subaru rx to get me to and from work, and my friend finished his garage, and the work on his ford probe, so it looks like this spring/summer is gonna be the perfect time to do one of these. again i have similar questions,

will my 5 speed tranny bolt up? or will i have to take the entire front clip out of a wrecked 90's sentra? 

thanks for any info, from what's here so far, things look good for my lil wagon.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

kristoc said:


> i asked about this kinda thing about a year or so ago, unfortunatly i got few answers. my 88 sentra wagon is now parked, wainting for an engine rebuild and/or swap. i'm not driving it now, i picked up a subaru rx to get me to and from work, and my friend finished his garage, and the work on his ford probe, so it looks like this spring/summer is gonna be the perfect time to do one of these. again i have similar questions,
> 
> will my 5 speed tranny bolt up? or will i have to take the entire front clip out of a wrecked 90's sentra?
> 
> thanks for any info, from what's here so far, things look good for my lil wagon.


What kind of sentra? if you get the ga16de you'll need a few parts that have already been coverd. if you plan on using an sr you should go a head and try to get a front clip, but if your going to go through the trouble of this you might as well get the jdm SR20DET from a pulsar and find a tranny from a 90' + sentra SE-R or a nx2000. If you have a GA16i (or had) you CAN use that tranny for the GA16DE. Best of luck to you in any direction you take.


----------



## Sixways (Jan 12, 2005)

I don't think that anyone here can answer this, but at what psi dose a ca18de work up to?


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

IMO the E to a GA swap is not worth the hassle vs the HP gain. A CA will pretty much bolt right in and you double the HP.


----------



## kristoc (Apr 28, 2004)

i have an e16i (at least that's what i think it is, it's throttle body injection) basically what i'm looking for is for a fully fuel injected engine that will bolt up (slight modification is ok) to my current 5 speed transmission. (1 injector per cylinder is my definition of fully fuel injected) 

if i do have to take an entire front clip then i'm at the mercy of the junk yard, as to what pulsars they have there. so i'd like to avoid that if i can.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

If you go CA, 16 or 18, you need the tranny too. This has been hashed out a number of times in this forum. A CA16DE uses a cabled clutch, the CA18 is hydraulic. Then you need the axles, radiator and ECU. Find the thread(s), you need one of the motor mounts too. The rest pretty much bolts right up. Familiarize yourself to what you're getting into by reading this forum. By the time you get a year or two back, you will have narrowed down your options a lot. We'll still be here to cheer you on with whatever you decide. :cheers:


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

kristoc said:


> i asked about this kinda thing about a year or so ago, unfortunatly i got few answers. my 88 sentra wagon is now parked, wainting for an engine rebuild and/or swap. i'm not driving it now, i picked up a subaru rx to get me to and from work, and my friend finished his garage, and the work on his ford probe, so it looks like this spring/summer is gonna be the perfect time to do one of these. again i have similar questions,
> 
> will my 5 speed tranny bolt up? or will i have to take the entire front clip out of a wrecked 90's sentra?
> 
> thanks for any info, from what's here so far, things look good for my lil wagon.


The 5-speed transmissions from 1988-1996 will all work with the GA16DE engine. Also, the GA16 will drop right into your engine bay without any modifications, period. The hardest part of the whole swap is the wiring... the engine wiring harnesses are different for the motor from 1991-1994, and 1995-1996. The later models ('95-'96) have a different distributor, and a governor built into the ECU. Go with the '91-'94 harness and computer if you can get them, then you will not have to strip out the governor and pay and nice hefty fee in return. I have a 1995 5-speed manual transmission that needs a rebuild I can give to you for free. I got the tranny from a friend because I wanted to rebuild it, or at the least, take the gear stack if it was in better condition. In the end, it has just sat for a few months in my garage, having nothing done with it. If your local junkyard is like mine, there is an abundance of early '90s and late '80s Sentras laying around... a good junkyard will sell the ECU and engine wiring harness for about $25 to $50.

http://www.geocities.com/NissanSentraProject/tranny.html

pics of tranny --^


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

So a CA18DE will fit into a B12? Can it bolt up to a GA16i tranny?


----------



## Nissan300ZXZ31Turbo (Dec 9, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> So a CA18DE will fit into a B12? Can it bolt up to a GA16i tranny?


I do not think the GA16i tranny will bolt to the CA18. The only reason the GA16i tranny will fit the GA16DE is because both engines use the same engine block... just different cylinder heads and intake manifolds. The exhaust manifold for both engine is the same as well. The CA18 is a CA series engine, so it will take both trannies from the CA16 and CA18, but not GA series. You will have to get a new tranny... I am pretty sure.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

Ok thanks. I might do that when my future GA15 starts to croak out.


----------



## Sparky828 (May 30, 2005)

HAHA

ca18det?

ca det

cadet lol

noob comment ::bows head and cries:: lol


----------



## kristoc (Apr 28, 2004)

*project "molly" update*

on review, and armed with more information i think the right decision now would be to get a whole car from the junkyard (can pick one up for about $300 as opposed to buying individual parts) preferably a 1991-4 sentra with a crushed rear end or whatever just as long as the ga16de is still in it. then i can strip down the engine build it up the way i want while it's on a stand, prep the engine bay (swap wiring harnesses and computers etc if needed) do what ever suspention work, etc and bring it all together with the rebuilt ga16de.

funding seems to be looking good right now, let's hope it stays that way. i mainly need a place to work. anyone got a lil floor space in their shop around the florence, ky, cincinnatti, oh, area they want to rent for a bit? my buddy finished his probe, but they got a 85 mustang in there now  silly ford fans, i'm sure he'll have another project after that too. i live with my dad right now, or i'd throw down some cardboard and a tarp and work in the living room.


----------

